# My dogs were (probably) being poisoned by the Seresto collar



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

It has now been approximately 2 months since I took the Seresto collars off all of my dogs. 

Maizie used to throw up at least once or twice a week, have random stomach gurgling in the middle of the night, have acid reflux, and get bouts of gastritis where she required IV fluids and anti-nausea meds. Well, knock on wood, none of that has happened since I took off the Seresto collar. 

I also realized that Zooey's liver enzymes skyrocketed right after she started wearing the collar. 

Frosty only wore the collar for a short time and had no side effects.

While I can't be 100% sure the collar caused Maizie's and Zooey's problems, I am quite confident it did. I will be reporting this info to the manufacturer.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

Wow! That's something I would not want my kids to go through. I am sure you are right in your assessment, based on other stories I have heard.

Hope all is well now. I am sorry you all had to deal with this.

Sending (((hugs)))

Cathy and Poppy


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Wow, that's scary. Definitely wise of you to suspect the collar and remove it.

I have a Seresto collar on Babykins - I had one on her last year during the spring/summer/fall and I bought another one for her for this year. If I notice her getting sick, I'll strongly suspect the collar and take her to the vet for blood work.

I hope Maizie and Zooey are both okay. Post back again if you notice anything else.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

zooeysmom said:


> It has now been approximately 2 months since I took the Seresto collars off all of my dogs.
> 
> Maizie used to throw up at least once or twice a week, have random stomach gurgling in the middle of the night, have acid reflux, and get bouts of gastritis where she required IV fluids and anti-nausea meds. Well, knock on wood, none of that has happened since I took off the Seresto collar.
> 
> ...


I read up on Seresto collars ages ago, I decided that I didn't want to risk the side effects

https://www.toppetlovers.com/seresto-dog-collar-reviews/


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Poor Maizie...

We're glad you got that nasty collar off her.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Thanks, all. As you can imagine, I read up on every kind of flea/tick med, but went with the Seresto because I thought it would be the least toxic of the options (and Comfortis gave Maizie muscle spasms). Interesting that not one vet suspected the collar was making Maizie sick. Well, hopefully that is all behind us now. I will keep you posted. Thanks for caring


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

That is very scary. I’m glad you figured it out, hopefully you’ll find something that works for you all.


----------



## emisdover (Feb 16, 2017)

Oh no! I’m so glad you figured it out, though! Poor pups; poor you!


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

That is terrifying. I am glad you took it off. Wow. I hope your dogs heal well and things get easy and happy for you all.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

This is really scary, I’m glad you made the connection with the collar and that Maizie is fine now !

I haven’t used a flea collar for more than 30 years. I’m sure they were ten times worse then !


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

That’s terrifying! Clever of you to have figured out it was the flea collars. Hope the dogs’ blood work returns to normal levels.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

So scary, and good sleuthing on your part, Zooeysmom. Gastric distress from the collar -who would have thought? I hope Maizie's liver enzymes are getting back to a more normal range now.

Finding a working, safe flea solution is a bear. Here in the City I did not have a single flea issue for well over 20 years, and then we had the rains come, and now it's an issue. Ticks, not so much a concern because (sadly) I'm not getting Oliver the kinds of outings where he'd be exposed, but lawsy, the fleas are a trial.

Hope you find a great solution that works all the way around, but I fear it's always going to be a matter of juggling something.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

Thats interesting. I've never used flea collars , well not in a long long time. My dogs take a nexgard, I'm pretty sure it makes my cairn terrier throw up the next two days b ut not seriously just flem, other than that she is fine and the other dogs have o reaction. Thou Renn doesn't like it, I have to disguise it the other dogs eat it right up like its a treat. It could be that your go has an allergy to something in the collar making her sick.


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

Wow, thank you so much for the info about the Seresto flea and tick collars and what happened with your dogs. Another remedy to cross off my list 
My spoo has seizures if he gets Frontline. My vet was the same way and didn't think it could be the cause.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

It is sad that we can't always count on professionals to figure these things out, isn't it?! 

Maizie's blood work is totally normal, and Zooey's is too now, but she has to be on a liver supplement (Denamarin) for the rest of her life.


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

Mufar42 said:


> Thats interesting. I've never used flea collars , well not in a long long time. My dogs take a nexgard, I'm pretty sure it makes my cairn terrier throw up the next two days b ut not seriously just flem, other than that she is fine and the other dogs have o reaction. Thou Renn doesn't like it, I have to disguise it the other dogs eat it right up like its a treat. It could be that your go has an allergy to something in the collar making her sick.


I almost lost Cayenne to nexgard, she scratched constantly, she was sick, and just laid around, vet said side effects of nexgard. It did not bother Bella but I threw it away. I us K9 Advantix on all mine no problem, but each dog is different I suppect.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

glorybeecosta said:


> I almost lost Cayenne to nexgard, she scratched constantly, she was sick, and just laid around, vet said side effects of nexgard. It did not bother Bella but I threw it away. I us K9 Advantix on all mine no problem, *but each dog is different I suppect.*


Indeed! Zooey had a terrible reaction to K9 Advantix. Wish there was a really effective natural way. I'm going to try giving my dogs garlic capsules and I got an all-natural spray.


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

Omg I just saw this thread. I'm so sorry! Today is our Trifexis day for all the dogs. We do it on the 22 every month. I am really hoping that they recover and heal fast. I've been poisoned by a flea collar myself years ago when I first got my cat. The collar made me sick but didn't do much to the cat. Perhaps you can try out Trifexis?


----------



## Moni (May 8, 2018)

SO scary what you went through - would like to add another perspective though. After losing both my dogs to what according to the vet were both tick related diseases (my Dalmatian at 4 1/2 due to severe grand mal seizures - vet thinks Lyme disease triggered a neuro response - and 2 weeks later my Pointer just quit on us due to a broken heart and severe kidney disease - also Lyme triggered according to my vet) I grudgingly agreed to put the Seresto collar on my mini poodle. At first I was immensely worried - however it has been a god-send. Just to clarify - I have never used chemicals on my dogs. Fleas have never been an issue but I live in THE worst county for deer ticks. Lyme, CT after which the darn disease is named is less than an hour away and the worst county in the nation for Lyme stats is right next to us. All of my family members have had Lyme (myself, my husband who had lyme plus Anaplasmosis and started fainting) my grandson - just about everyone I know. I have lived in this county for 25 years and the last 5 years it has just been the worst with ticks. Both the dogs I lost were so well taken care of - checked thoroughly all over their bodies several times a day for ticks - I put Diatemescous Earth all over the yard and their bedding and even my bed. They were healthy - raw fed - well exercised with excellent vet care and yet..... I researched and used Essential Oils at every walk and cleaned them off with a lint roller - every time - without fail. And yet - the heartbreak I have been through has been unimaginable! So with this new pup - I vowed not to let that happen again. I researched and then talked to my vet - she said more so than the oral preventatives the only thing she has seen that still works is the collar. Is it poison - I am sorry to say it is - but our experience has been great. We go on our beloved walks - and my dog is tick free - while the dog we walk with who uses Frontline has 5 or 6 each walk! I am so sorry you had this horrible experience - but for me the Seresto has given me back some freedom to enjoy the outdoors.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

zooeysmom said:


> It is sad that we can't always count on professionals to figure these things out, isn't it?!
> 
> Maizie's blood work is totally normal, and Zooey's is too now, but she has to be on a liver supplement (Denamarin) for the rest of her life.


I just saw your update. I remember having Denamarin for Iris. I found that it was much less costly to get it on Amazon than at the vet. Since it is a nonprescription item it was easy to order that way and saved me money.

So glad to hear that their bloodwork is normal now.

Sorry you all had to go through this.

Cathy


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Moni said:


> SO scary what you went through - would like to add another perspective though. After losing both my dogs to what according to the vet were both tick related diseases (my Dalmatian at 4 1/2 due to severe grand mal seizures - vet thinks Lyme disease triggered a neuro response - and 2 weeks later my Pointer just quit on us due to a broken heart and severe kidney disease - also Lyme triggered according to my vet) I grudgingly agreed to put the Seresto collar on my mini poodle. At first I was immensely worried - however it has been a god-send. Just to clarify - I have never used chemicals on my dogs. Fleas have never been an issue but I live in THE worst county for deer ticks. Lyme, CT after which the darn disease is named is less than an hour away and the worst county in the nation for Lyme stats is right next to us. All of my family members have had Lyme (myself, my husband who had lyme plus Anaplasmosis and started fainting) my grandson - just about everyone I know. I have lived in this county for 25 years and the last 5 years it has just been the worst with ticks. Both the dogs I lost were so well taken care of - checked thoroughly all over their bodies several times a day for ticks - I put Diatemescous Earth all over the yard and their bedding and even my bed. They were healthy - raw fed - well exercised with excellent vet care and yet..... I researched and used Essential Oils at every walk and cleaned them off with a lint roller - every time - without fail. And yet - the heartbreak I have been through has been unimaginable! So with this new pup - I vowed not to let that happen again. I researched and then talked to my vet - she said more so than the oral preventatives the only thing she has seen that still works is the collar. Is it poison - I am sorry to say it is - but our experience has been great. We go on our beloved walks - and my dog is tick free - while the dog we walk with who uses Frontline has 5 or 6 each walk! I am so sorry you had this horrible experience - but for me the Seresto has given me back some freedom to enjoy the outdoors.


Oh my gosh, Moni, I'm so sorry you lost your dogs to tick-transmitted illnesses :'( I completely understand why you'd want to try something a little more powerful and I'm so glad the Seresto works on your mini without any side effects! Many can tolerate it fine, thank goodness. Thank you for sharing another perspective. 



Viking Queen said:


> I just saw your update. I remember having Denamarin for Iris. I found that it was much less costly to get it on Amazon than at the vet. Since it is a nonprescription item it was easy to order that way and saved me money.
> 
> So glad to hear that their bloodwork is normal now.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Cathy!  I do order it on Amazon for 1/3 the cost the vet was charging! Sometimes it goes on sale, so I keep it in my cart for "later" and wait until it is $15.99 and then buy the maximum number of boxes they will allow (I do the same with the Wahl Diamond blade  )


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

zooeysmom said:


> Oh my gosh, Moni, I'm so sorry you lost your dogs to tick-transmitted illnesses :'( I completely understand why you'd want to try something a little more powerful and I'm so glad the Seresto works on your mini without any side effects! Many can tolerate it fine, thank goodness. Thank you for sharing another perspective.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, Cathy!  I do order it on Amazon for 1/3 the cost the vet was charging! Sometimes it goes on sale, so I keep it in my cart for "later" and wait until it is $15.99 and then buy the maximum number of boxes they will allow (I do the same with the Wahl Diamond blade  )


I KNEW you were a very smart woman! One little tip....if you have a vacuum sealer, put your extra packages in a sealer bag and vacuum seal it, you don't have to actually draw much of a vacuum and squash the packages but by doing so you will totally eliminate any chance of moisture affecting the meds. Even if blister packed, it never hurts to do this. I vacuum seal lots of stuff.

My vet was very supportive of me getting the meds on Amazon. When Iris passed I donated the unopened Denamarin to the vet's office for someone who maybe could not afford it. They have a donation shelf for this sort of thing.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Thank you for the tip, Cathy! Aww, what a sweet thing to donate Iris's meds to a dog in need :love2:


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

Oh my, all of these stories are really making me perplexed about what to use for my spoo! He is very sensitive to most things.

He has refused to eat the garlic capsules, spits them out no matter if I put them in cheese, meat, soft food, etc.


----------



## furball (Apr 5, 2018)

Mmmm..........I saw it at the shops and I was wondering if I should try it the other day! Sorry to hear about your dogs.

We have been on Advocate for a while, it seems okay for us but it doesn't do ticks. Haven't read the active ingredient in Seresto but I think it's made by the same company (Bayer). 

Medicine for people needs to go through pretty strict testings to get FDA approval, I wonder how loose it is for pet meds? Because I have read so many stories of severe reactions for a large number of big brands


----------



## Moni (May 8, 2018)

I know it is sooo confusing and it seems like any direction you choose has such dire consequences if things go wrong. It is such a hard decision as a dog parent. I feel like I went without chemicals as long as I could - but it may have been too long. The ticks have advanced - the deer population is out of control and this is turning into a real health crisis in upstate NY. The vaccine for humans was withdrawn several years ago - the ones for dogs is supposedly much improved now....


----------

